# D. Tinc Kutari



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Does anyone know anything about this tinc and who has any in the trade. I've haven't heard of it before and was hoping someone had mopre info and pics of it, or knew someone that had them thanks


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Sean Stewart is the only person I have found who has them listed on his website, but they aren't available.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Are these new or something? Never heard of em..


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

i think that's where i seen them website was simply something cant remember the whole name of the site, and im not sure how long they have been around but its a very pretty frog i know that much. it's like the ensing which looks like a dwarf cobalt to me




chesney said:


> Sean Stewart is the only person I have found who has them listed on his website, but they aren't available.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I think I've seen pics in the gallery here on DB.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

really sweet, mt next question is is the ensing and dwarf cobalt the same frog


----------



## DougP (Feb 9, 2010)

chesney said:


> Sean Stewart is the only person I have found who has them listed on his website, but they aren't available.


I spoke with Sean about these a while back and his breeders passed a couple of years ago.

I would like to get some of these but I have not had any success finding them. Of course being fairly new to the hobby I didn't look to hard since there are many commonly available frogs that I would like.
Doug


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

The Kutari River are still listed on Under The Canopy's website. Whether they still have them I don't know. I've heard they are a slightly smaller, more purplish azureus looking tinc.



frogmanchu said:


> really sweet, mt next question is is the ensing and dwarf cobalt the same frog


Ensing I beleive is the same (or almost the same morph) as Bakhuis. Sean Stewart brought them in from Europe last year and said that they are similar to Bakhuis in size and pattern but more bold in nature.

I do believe the newer Boluanger morph coming in from Europe is the same as the Dwarf Cobalt....but I couldn't say that with certainty.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

i know how that is doug but i would like to get some of these lil bad boys i did some tinc hunting and this is what i found out there so far:

Alanis
Azureus standard, fine spot, sky blue
Bahkuis mtn
Brazilian yellow head
Citronella
Cobalts
Dwarf Cobalts
Inferalanis
Kutari
Lorenzo
Matecho
Powder blue/ grey
regina
Sipaliwini true, blue, yellow, lime
Table mtn
Yellow back monts atachi 2 morphs
Oyapoks
Ensing

That's all i found and they are all lovely lol


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Patricia
Saul Yellowback
Giant Orange
New River

I assume you already know that some of the morphs you listed are just line bred traits.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

paul thanks for the info man really needed all that as you see i listed the tincs that i found here recently in my search and goal on being a tinc specialist lol,
i noticed the azureus like making and color but it was different by far. i was also looking for more dwarf forms of tinc to so thanks bunches my friend 






Paul G said:


> The Kutari River are still listed on Under The Canopy's website. Whether they still have them I don't know. I've heard they are a slightly smaller, more purplish azureus looking tinc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

You may want to check this out...
Dendrobates tinctorius morphguide

I'd love to have that "Blue Jeans"!!!

(I'm a tinc lover too!)


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks wendy that site is Sweet! This is what i found regarding kutari or new river or blue sipaliwini. Seem they are all the same morph that was super info



Colourmorph 18. 
Name. tinctorius.
'Blue Sipaliwini / New River / Kutari River'.
Country: Surinam/Guyana. (Brasil?)
Photo: Taken in terrarium
Reliability: 100% real morph.
Locality & info: There are two locality's beside the New River (in Surinam called Boven-Corantijn River). One locality is in Surinam and the other is in Guyana. Also the Kutari River is the same area. This area is in dispute between Surinam and Guyana.There are imported species from both locality's, so it's difficult to say where 'your' frog is from. Photo by © T. Wodack.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

yes paul that's why i wanted to start this thread cause there seems to be a lot of frogs that are the same that just have different names




Paul G said:


> Patricia
> Saul Yellowback
> Giant Orange
> New River
> ...


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

SNDF also lists them but last I heard they were not available.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

cool tony thanks, the morph guide was key to answering a lot of questions that i had on tincs in the first place and to see how we have broken them down to produce what we want is crazi, when a lot of our "Morphs" are actually the same frog


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Don't use the Tropical Experience morph guide as law. As the US hobby has some different ways of keeping certain morphs. I love that guide and use it very often just not as total fact.

Marcus Bartelds (of Tropical Experience) has found a lot of these frogs in the wild and posted his knowledge into that morph guide. Which I really appreciate.

However, certain morphs are just not mixed here in the US as they are in Europe. For example the whole Regina/Giant Orange debate.
(or less popular debates Alanis/Inferalanis, Citronella/Nikita, and Sipaliwini{not True Sipaliwini}vs Blue Sips vs Yellow sips vs Green sips) 

I know most of this has been covered in past threads in the last year and a half if I recall.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

I was mostly pointing out the following tincs you listed:
Azureus standard, fine spot, sky blue
Powder blue/ grey

'Fine Spot' and 'Sky Blue' azureus are not actually morphs. They are just line bred for that trait. 

Same goes for Powder Blue and Powder Grey tincs as some all Blue and some all Grey Powders will have offspring of both colors.



frogmanchu said:


> yes paul that's why i wanted to start this thread cause there seems to be a lot of frogs that are the same that just have different names


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

i realized what you meant after i posted and looking at the morph guide it said the same for those frogs.





Paul G said:


> I was mostly pointing out the following tincs you listed:
> Azureus standard, fine spot, sky blue
> Powder blue/ grey
> 
> ...


----------



## bryandarts (May 16, 2011)

Sean Stewart has this frog!! They look somewhat like new river tincs


----------

